# Device colors and type for new work.



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sometimes I ask at the supply house what color devices most guys are buying for new work. The color of choice seems to have bounced back and fourth between white and light almond for the last few years. Since my focus is mostly service, I have ivory stocked mostly on the trucks, with a few light almond and white devices. As a result, I tend to trim out new work with ivory, unless there's a special request. 

What color and type of devices are you using mostly for new work?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

White has become a hands down standard around here.
Folks are realizing white matches everything. Earthtones are going away in favor of white compatable colors. 
Regardless of wall finish and color, most trim is white as well.

Very few want Decora as well. Although most dimmers I install are "block" style (ie: Lut Skylark).


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

White, standard here too AND ground up. (god I hate the ground up/ground down BS)


----------



## krthomp33 (Apr 4, 2006)

CE1 said:


> White, standard here too AND ground up. (god I hate the ground up/ground down BS)



Ground up???

I always put my ground to the right.





:laughing:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

krthomp33 said:


> Ground up?


Knock it off with the ground crap, or I'll reach through my computer screen and take ahold of you. :jester:


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

> Knock it off with the ground crap, or I'll reach through my computer screen and take ahold of you.


Don't sing it...bring it:tt2:


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

krthomp33 said:


> Ground up???
> 
> I always put my ground to the right.
> 
> ...


 And in the southern hemisphere it is to the left. :001_tongue:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I voted white standard. I ain't the electrician, but I sure as hell take off and put on a lot of them in my trade.


----------



## krthomp33 (Apr 4, 2006)

CE1 said:


> And in the southern hemisphere it is to the left. :001_tongue:



Right, cause the ground is the longer of the 2 slots, sheesh any 1st year app knows that


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hubbell finally delivered us from this evil by making a Model HBL415/HBL420 in White, Brown, Orange, Ivory, Red and Blue. :clap: :clap: 

Now we can have any way that we want. :notworthy 

View attachment 2657


----------



## krthomp33 (Apr 4, 2006)

CE1 said:


> Hubbell finally delivered us from this evil by making a Model HBL415/HBL420 in White, Brown, Orange, Ivory, Red and Blue. :clap: :clap:
> 
> Now we can have any way that we want. :notworthy
> 
> View attachment 2657



YOU ARE THE MAN:notworthy


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Well, CE1 is from Vermont. 

Up there, they celebrate all orientations.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Well, CE1 is from Vermont.
> 
> Up there, they celebrate all orientations.



No we celebrate "Yankee Ingenuity" :thumbup: 

If something is broken, Then we fix it. 

If it isn't broken, don't fix it. 


Mainly P-Towners and Key Westers "celbrate all orientations". :whistling


----------

